# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF and virtual Mouse Click

## EagleSparrow

Hi
I need to generate a mouse click for any control themed or not on a Window from the view model. I need to to a Click Programmatically because I am gating on a flag coming from a a hardware device, a Leap Controller. I need to be able to get the event or "Gesture" from the device and Click on the window the mouse is over. 

I need to figure out what window the mouse is over and click it. I can't do it with Win32 User32 calls, they do not work.
Does anyone know how to find the mouse position, what control it is over and click it?

It would really help me.
Thanks

--Pete.

----------


## AlbertoOR

i would like set wheel up to: key A and then do also a mouse left click.Is it possible?

----------

